# Scot in Greece?



## czechnews (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

I work for BBC Scotland's news website and I'll be in Athens next week. I'm hoping to meet a few Scots who either run a business, or work in the capital, to find out what life's like at the moment. Is it tough doing business there at the moment or is it not as bad as represented in the media?

Pls answer this thread if you are interested in a chat over a coffee.

Magnus


----------

